# Rich Slepp



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

To all those who knew Sleppy,we will be getting together at Southwind marina about 5 o'clock to do a shot of Sleppy's favorite rum{sailor Jerry} and tell a Sleppy story.All are welcome to come.Thanks.


----------

